# Has anyone heard the Cadenc Home Theater CSX-15 or 12 Powered Sub?



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

I just one see if anyone here has heard one and has an opinion to share.

Here they are:

CSX-12 $299 shipped
175w rms










CSX-15 $399 shipped
250w rms









I'm seriously considering the CSX-15 for my home office, I was going to build
one but I doubt it would look this clean nor be much cheaper.

Subwoofers - Cadence Acoustics


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

I have one of the CSX-15. I picked it up on Ebay from _best*audio*deals,_ which from what I understand is "Cadence". I also got the Bing.com cash back as a bonus. 

I'm building a new HT system and needed a temporary sub until I get all of my gear sorted out. My family room is on the large side at 26' X 18' and is open to the dining area on the 18' side.

Ok, now for the review:

First off the packaging was amazing. It was triple boxed with foam protectors everywhere. I took delivery only 4 or 5 days after I ordered it. Shipping weight was 93 LBS . Sub weighs about 89 LBS by itself and is not exactly on the small side. Make sure it will fit in your room before ordering!!! 

The CSX-15 is better than anything else I found in this price range. This price would be comparable to other companies low end offerings, but I feel this sub is above "entry level". It is not a high end piece, but the finish is acceptable(not furniture quality) and it has adequate capabilities for medium to semi-large rooms. Very large rooms may be better off with two CSX-15's. From the front view it looks like a $1500.00 sub. Very nice looking from the grill side. Sides and back are a cheap dark grey vinyl sticker, although from a few feet away looks fine. 

From what I can tell the 15" sub is an entry level Dayton paper cone. I haven't take it out, but from the front view it looks like a Dayton. The amp has pretty good features and all of the controls are smooth and function fine. It has more power than the sub can handle, so no problems there. I've been trying it out with music and some of my louder movie tracks and it does both well. 

With some careful tuning you can get HUGE bang for the buck out of this thing. I'm very happy with my purchase and will be moving the CSX-15 to our game room after it is done serving as a temp in my home theater.

Pics:
CSX_15 - Jpegbay.com


----------

